# Struts: Problem mit <bean:message> - Tag



## Samurider (9. Mrz 2004)

Ich hab' hier ein Problem, dass ich leider nicht genau beschreiben kann...

In einer JSP nutze ich an vielen Stellen ein _<bean:message>_ - Struts-Tag.
Ein einzelnes Tag kann ich auch beliebig oft verwenden. Soweit nix neues.
Blöderweise tritt an einer Stelle ein komisches Phänomen auf:
Wenn ich in einer bestimmten (und nur in dieser!) JSP ein Message-Tag XY (egal welches) doppelt verwende, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:



```
Generated servlet error:
    [javac] Compiling 1 source file
    [javac] C:\[...]\meineTolleSeite_jsp.java:79: code too large for try statement
    [javac]     try {
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] C:\[...]\meineTolleSeite_jsp.java:66: code too large
    [javac]   public void _jspService(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
    [javac]               ^
    [javac] Note: C:\[...]\meineTolleSeite_jsp.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.
    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.
    [javac] 2 errors
```


Einzeln geht es. Mehrfach geht es nur auf den anderen JSPs.

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das nichts mit dem Tag zu tun hat, habe aber *absolut* keinen Lösungsansatz.

Hat das schon mal einer gesehen?

-JT-


----------



## Samurider (10. Mrz 2004)

Problem gelöst.


----------

